# mossy nissan



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

hello people.

i just wanted to post this 'thank you' for mr. greg vogel of mossy nissan parts department. over the last year, i have purchased in excess of $1000 for parts for my sentra. since i have no warranty left, i needed to upgrade and replace alot of worn out stuff. He and his staff were great in gettng me the parts i needed fast, cheap, and with excellent service.

if anyone needs anything, please call mr. greg vogel, and trust me he will take care of you and your car!

http://www.mossyperformance.com/mossy.html


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cool, but u should post this in the feedback section


----------

